# GPS Karten für Teneriffa



## Docker (5. Juli 2010)

High leute,

da ich in den nächsten Wochen nach Teneriffa fliege, suche ich dringend ein paar Tips.
Vor allem gehts um Tagesausflüge per MTB oder zu Fuß.
Ideal wären natürlich Routen für mein Garmin GPS.
Leider find ich keine brauchbaren karten!
Die Karte von OpenStreetMap ist nicht so der bringer, irgendwie fehlen da die Details

Ach so, Standort ist bei Los Gigantes, wäre schön wenn´s etwas in der Nähe gibt.
Hab aber auch einen Citroen Berlingo als Mietwagen, in den bring ich unsere Räder rein, wenn´s mal in den oberen Teil von Teneriffa gehen soll.

Gruß Doc

P.S. Klar, hab ich die Suche bemüht!
Aber den ganzen "Snake" + "Snake reloaded" wollte ich doch nicht komplett durchlesen!


----------



## andy01 (5. Juli 2010)

schau mal hier rein vielleicht findest du da was!!!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht: http://www.elsinga.net/maps.html


----------



## Loserharro (30. September 2010)

Hallo Doc vieleicht ein wenig spät, aber hier ein Link wo man eine Topo Karte Teneriffa bekommt. Ist sehr gut. Trails findest du massig im netz http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3GIJG2OO Tips und Tricks und das bBeste im Sueden sagen dir die Jungs vom Bikepoint El Medano http://www.medanobike.com/de/home.html viel Spass, Harro


----------



## rayc (1. Oktober 2010)

Lange Zeit war die  Topo Hispania fyr Garmin die Beste Karte, aber das hat sich geändert!

Inzwischen ist OSM die Karte mit der besten Abdeckung, zumindest in Tenerife!

www.openmtbmap.org wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit OSM-Daten auf dein Garmin zu bringen.

Auf den anderen Kanaren Inseln sieht es dabei in OSM noch nicht so gut aus. Aber der Stand auf Tenerifa ist beieindruckend! 

Ray


----------



## rayc (1. Oktober 2010)

Wegen Touren:

Vergiss den Bikepoint El Medano un den ganzan Süden, nach den Sprüchen aus El Medano habe ich mir das ganz mal März 2009 angeschaut.

Vergiss den Süden einfahc, da macht Biken kein Spass!

Die Bikereviere auf Teneriffa sind im Norden;
Anaga
Oratavatal und die Canadas
Das Tenno ist leider inzwischen mit Verbotsschildern zugepflastert.
Im nationalpark rund um den Teide war Biken noch nie erlaubt, als o hie rbraf auf der Strasse bleiben , ansonsten wir des teuer.

Wenn du über eine Bikestation gehen willst, dann gehe zu www.mtb-active.de in Puerto de la Cruz!

Ein sehr guter Tip ist es siich früh morgens an die Busstation in Puerto de la Cruz zu stellen. Die Locals shutteln mit den Linienbus hoch nach El Portilo auf 2000 m Höhe.
Wenn du nett fragst, darfst du dich bei denen dranhängen.

Auf www.gpsies.de findest du 11 Strecken von mir aus den Jahre 2007.
Einfach als Land Spanien, bei Text Teneriffa und bei user rayc eingeben.
Aber obbacht die Strecken in Tenno sind inzwischen nicht mehr legal!
Hier als Bsp eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Runde im Anaga: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jdhzacjjflvopjxw

Ray


----------



## Monsterwade (2. Oktober 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Im nationalpark rund um den Teide war Biken noch nie erlaubt, also hier braf auf der Strasse bleiben , ansonsten wird es teuer.


Doch, wenn Du dir ein Schrotgewehr umhängst. Dann darfst Du selbst mit
schweren 4X4 den Teide hochfahren oder im Nationalpark rumgurken. 

P.S. Die Kompass-Karte von Teneriffa kannst Du grade in den Ofen schiessen.
So eine verkehrte Karte hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## omnio (2. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> P.S. Die Kompass-Karte von Teneriffa kannst Du grade in den Ofen schiessen.
> So eine verkehrte Karte hab ich noch nie erlebt.


 
Könnt ihr das mal bitte präzisieren? Meine Kompass Karte Nr. 233 1:50'000 zeigt einige "MTB-Tour, Radrouten". Stimmt dies etwa nicht, nicht die nicht fahrbar, verboten? Eigentlich sind die Vielzahl der Grund warum ich überlege dort nicht RR sondern MTB fahren zu wollen.
(Datum finde ich auf der Karte nicht, ist aber frisch gekauft)


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Oktober 2010)

omnio schrieb:


> Datum finde ich auf der Karte nicht, ist aber frisch gekauft



Na, vielleicht haben die endlich nachgebessert. Bei meiner waren viele
Überlandstrassen und sogar die einzige Autobahn falsch benummert. 
Forstwege endeten in Sackgassen, obwohl auf der Karte angeblich ein
Weg weiterführte. Der grösste Nachteil der Karte ist, dass fast alle
Kreuzungen von Forstwegen und alle Saugstellen der Feuerwehr (und
das sind ein ganzer Haufen) eine eindeutige Bezeichnung in Spanisch
auf einem Schild aufweisen. Diese sucht man aber vergeblich auf der
Kompass-Karte.

Gleiches habe ich schon auf einer Kompass-Karte vom Lago di Piano erlebt.
Da ist ein Rundwanderweg eingezeichnet, der nach 3 Stunden wandern dann
plötzlich an einem verfallen Gehöft endete. Das Gehöft war eingezeichnet,
wie auch ein Weg zum Gipfel. Zum Gipfel und dem Anschluss der Tour 
musste durch mehrere Felsriegel geklettert werden. Ein Weg darauf ist
unmöglich.

An Kompass geschrieben: Keine Reaktion. Kompass = Lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Loserharro (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Kompasskarte ist dermassen unhandlich daher zum biken unterwegs nicht empfehlentswert. Handlicher nicht ganz so detailliert ist die freytag und berndt karte 1:75000, die leider nicht mehr überall verkauft wird. Die neue ist im Massstab 1:50000 wie die Kompasskarte und ziemlich aktuell aber genauso unhandlich. Wenn man es sich leisten kann, empfehle ich die Kompass digital map auf DVD. Mit der kann man direkt von GPS down und uploaden, Tracks zeichnen, Ausschnitte ausdrucken usw. Die MTB Tours die darauf eingezeichnet sind, teiweise auf Asfalt teilweise Forstwege und nur wenige Stücke queren den Teide nationalpark in dem abgesehen von der Strasse stricktes Bike verbot herscht. Ist aber klar ersichtlich, und theoretisch kann man sein Rad ein wenig schieben und weiter unterhalb wieder weiterfahren.  Das die Karte total falsch ist kann man wirklich nicht gelten lassen. Wenn eine Autobahn eine falsche Nr hat, tangiert das den normalen Wanderer oder Biker ziemlich wenig. Auf der Autobahn hat hier kein Radfahrer was verloren. Im Notfall kann man sein Rad an einer der Bushaltestellen in den Kofferraum stecken und an der gewünschten Stelle wieder austeigen. Happy trails


----------



## Helmut Vogel (25. Oktober 2010)

OSM für Teneriffa sind wirklich sehr genau.
Ansonsten empfehle ich, sich mal die Topo-Karten von Grafcan anzusehen:
http://visor.grafcan.es/visorweb/

Per WMS-Schnittstelle kann man die z.B. mit Globalmapper abspeichern und auf Rasterkarten-fähigen GPS-Geräten (z.B. TwoNav Sportiva) verwenden.

Kleinere Maßstäbe als 1:25.000 machen für Teneriffa m.E. wenig Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja, da war jemand richtig fleissig!

Ich würde sagen das die OSM-Karte von Teneriffa momentan die beste Karte von TF ist.
Respekt!

Das ganze natürlich nur auf Teneriffa bezogen.
Bei den anderen Insel sieht es wieder anders aus.

Man müsste sich bei OSM noch anschauen wie weit die Wege auf Teneriffa mit mtb:scale eingestuft sind.

Ray


----------



## Helmut Vogel (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

auch ohne WMS kommt man jetzt legal und kostenlos an die Grafcan-Karten heran.
Man muss sich nur vorher registrieren:
http://tiendavirtual.grafcan.es/index.jsf

Viel Spaß!


----------

